# Musikvideo mit Adobe Premiere 6.0



## werny (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

wollte schon lange einmal ein Musikvideo mit Premiere 6.0 erstellen.
Ich habe versch. Filmausschnitte, die ich gerne zusammenschneiden möchte,
während dem im Hintergrund ein gesamtes Musikstück läuft.

Wäre ja ganz einfach nur:
Ich möchte in regelmässigen Abständen den Sänger des songs einblenden, der Stellen vom Song mitsingt. Das muss natürlich 100% Lippensynchron sein und muss zusammen passen.

Wie macht man so was?
Ich kann doch nicht einfach manuell die Audiospur der Videospur anpassen oder?
Das find ich irgendwie total umständlich.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## axn (21. August 2006)

werny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann doch nicht einfach manuell die Audiospur der Videospur anpassen oder?



Du solltest andersherum die Videospur der Audiospur anpassen. Bei der Aufnahme des Musikers läuft der Song im Hintergrund mit. Dann ist es einfach im Schnitt die Tonspuren aneinander anzugleichen.

mfg

axn


----------



## werny (31. August 2006)

Also doch.
Ich muss wirklich die die einzelnen Video-Takes der Audiospur anpassen?
Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder? :-/

Das kann doch nie 100%ig klappen;
habe oft schon gemerkt, dass nur eine seeehr kurze Verzögerung komisch wirkt..

Das muss doch anders gehn irgendwie --- oder nicht?

Danke für ev. Tipps..


----------



## chmee (31. August 2006)

Doch, das ist AXNs und mein Ernst 

Du musst ausprobieren, für jeden Take, welches Delay besser wirkt.
+1 oder -1 Frame - eigentlich nur ein Teil der 25tel Sekunde.

Ich habe das Gefühl mit dem leichten Delay nach hinten ( also +1 )
bessere Synchronisation hinzukriegen.

--> Wenn Du das Professionell machst, dann hast Du natürlich auch alle
Shots und auch die Audiospur schon beim Dreh mit nem Timecode versehen
und dann ist das Cutten ne Leichtigkeit.

mfg chmee


----------

